# Sig p238



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a P238. Has anyone anyone have any bad experiences with them? I think for a 380, they're pretty sexy, but sexy doesn't usually make for a good shooter.


----------



## Xcessive Carts (Apr 18, 2010)

*p238*

I have had my 238 Equinox for a few months. i love this gun, great break in period, no major problems. I have about 400 rounds through it and will never get rid of it.


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*P238*

I have had my P238 Equinox now for a few months also. I have put right at 300 rnds through it since and I have only had one problem. It was probably about the 10th rnd and I had a failure to fire where the pin only dented the primer. I rechambered the round and it still went off. I have fed it winchester target ammo since then and have had no other issues. My only other problem is finding mags for it. It sucks loading 6 rnds. at a time to get to 300. It is also very accurate for a little gun. I was consistently grouping 6 shots on a 14x20 steel plate and I took out a Coleman Propane bottle (It was empty) at 15 yards just goofin around at the farm. I also have 1 confirmed kill with it on a snappin turtle I caught at the pond.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the help, now to pry the wallet open.:smt023


----------

